

Shout – Real-Time Classifieds (YC S14) - hstern
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/13/shout-is-a-real-time-classifieds-app-that-lets-you-exchange-anything/

======
hstern
Hey we're thrilled to have launched! Would love any feedback you guys have
about the product! We're trying to make it easy for people to exchange in real
time with those around them. Lots more coming soon :D

